# Eco wheels - 100 ft-lbs?



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

thats what mine are


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

100 ft lbs is not that much.

My previous NSRT4 called for 90 ft lbs but actually needed 100.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree, that seems pretty high. I usually torque my lugs on my other cars to 75 ft lbs. I would be nervous about snaping a stud at 100 ft lbs....


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i guess i'm old school or something because i tighten my lug nuts like every other car i've ever owned. 

1) snug
2) star pattern snug
3) star pattern snug a 2 time
4) one more time to make sure they are tight

or if i'm using a air gun... pull the trigger... daattt dattt daaatttt datttt daattt.. tight.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

90-100 is the basic standard for a lug that size, so that is what you should use. 100 really isn't that much


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen a lot cars recommend 90, so 100 is not so unusual.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> 90-100 is the basic standard for a lug that size, so that is what you should use. 100 really isn't that much


Exactly... Everything I've got, or ever had, takes 100ft/lbs

Mike


----------

